# CNC Production Routing Guide 05 Router Bits



## LMT Onsrud (Onsrud) (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello Folks...

Thought this might be something folks could utilize and to have on hand for reference.

It provides great information on router bits, materials, and how the tooling operations within certain materials. There is also collet maintenance information (easily remedied cause of broken bits) and calculations on production runs.

Its in PDF format so it should be easily downloadable and legible.

Thanks! 

Fred


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

LMT Onsrud (Onsrud) said:


> Hello Folks...
> 
> Thought this might be something folks could utilize and to have on hand for reference.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the documentation Fred:thank_you2: Good information, especially on the care and feeding of the collets


----------



## LMT Onsrud (Onsrud) (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome...!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks Fred,

That should come in handy, looks like it will be a good reference.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Fred, good reference material. Printed and in the library


----------



## LMT Onsrud (Onsrud) (Jan 9, 2012)

All are welcome! Thanks folks!

Fred


----------

